# Burping.



## FUM (Oct 31, 2011)

Dose it help the taste to keep on burping after all is dry? Or are they ready to put away for the winter.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 31, 2011)

They're ready to put away for the winter so long as all of the moisture is out of the buds. From here on our, opening the jars to burp is interrupting the cure. 


-nasty


----------



## Roddy (Oct 31, 2011)

The cure ends at a certain rh% (thinking 55%, could be wrong), so if you've gone under that number, the cure is over and done. The best way to tell is to follow Hick's "by the numbers" cure method here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a question about this burping stage. When burping, is there a specific time limit to how long the jar stays open and closed? I dont want to be opening it too often, or not enough. 

I find myself on day 2 of burping my jars. The buds are much drier but need a little more time. Is it ok to leave the jar open for an hour or two at a time? Then close it up and check again in a couple hours? Or is it just 15 mins at a time only? Does stretching this proccess out make for a better cure? Or are we just trying to shoot for even moisture being released? 

Thanks!


----------



## getnasty (Nov 1, 2011)

You're trying to shoot for an even moisture release. Burping the jar consists of opening it for an hour and moving the buds around; some people flip them. Do it once in the morning and once in the evening. What do you mean by stretching the process out? You want to get the moisture out of the bud as quickly as possible, but naturally. It's my understanding that speed drying buds takes away from the fragrance and taste. Likewise, I'd think letting the moisture stay in the buds too long would promote mold. So drying and curing as fast as nature allows is your best bet.


-nasty


----------



## Roddy (Nov 1, 2011)

I like a slow approach to my cure, too fast means it ends quickly and I'd like to keep the cure going 2-6 months if possible. Of course, this means I am not hurting on cured product at present....

I refer back to the link and thread I posted before...


----------



## Roddy (Nov 1, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I have a question about this burping stage. When burping, is there a specific time limit to how long the jar stays open and closed? I dont want to be opening it too often, or not enough.
> 
> I find myself on day 2 of burping my jars. The buds are much drier but need a little more time. Is it ok to leave the jar open for an hour or two at a time? Then close it up and check again in a couple hours? Or is it just 15 mins at a time only? Does stretching this proccess out make for a better cure? Or are we just trying to shoot for even moisture being released?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes to stretching out makes for better taste and high.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 1, 2011)

everytime you burp check a bud, as this process goes on you can do it less often and for shorter periods of time, its a thing you get a feel for, it will become easier and less concerning each harvest.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 1, 2011)

If you said it seems to dry too fast, don't burp the jar. The more you open the jar, the more moisture you are releasing from the jar. Once i hit 59% RH (this grow, my first harvest), I've barely opened the air tight bowls for a few mins a day waving the lid to get fresh air in them, and now I'm bouncing between 56-57% and it's been a handful of weeks.


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys! 
As of late i have been dumping the jars out on a glass table, let the buds sit for 5 mins, then back in. I do this once in the AM and once in the PM. If they are still moist after the dump, I leave the 2/3 full jars open for maybe another hour. Im still finding my buds too moist for me to feel comfortable. I had bud rot on the plant as she was growing.  Not anything extreme but some none the less.   

Getnasty..Ive heard of cures going for months at a time, like roddy is saying.   The idea is the longer the cure, the tastier and smoother the smoke. 

Roddy...I really wish i had an RH meter for my jars. I just cant bring myself to buy a $100 device right now. Im sitting on about 2-3 ounces when im done burping.  

Dman...Thanks for the reassurance buddy. Im sure ill get more comfortable with the technique as i go.  

Ston...I feel like im getting the hang of it now. Not really sure if the buds are _too _ wet still. Good goin on your outdoor BTW. I loved it. :icon_smile: 

Heres another thing i was wondering. When your in jars, and your buds are still maybe a little too wet, what options do i have? Ive already trimmed them free of there main branches into individual nugs. & I know you guys dont like using bags due to trich loss. 

Interested in how you guys would handle it.


----------



## getnasty (Nov 1, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Getnasty..Ive heard of cures going for months at a time, like roddy is saying.  The idea is the longer the cure, the tastier and smoother the smoke.
> .


Yes, I'm not referring to that. I'm referring to the process of drying the buds out as you're curing them. Obviously you want to keep them in the jar for as long as you can, but the longer you keep them in the jar with too much moisture in them, the higher you risk having your buds mold. As stonloc said, once you get to about 60% or so, slow the burping down. The cure stops at 55% RH... from there on out, it's storage and letting it fester in its own stink.


-nasty





			
				drfting07 said:
			
		

> Heres another thing i was wondering. When your in jars, and your buds are still maybe a little too wet, what options do i have? Ive already trimmed them free of there main branches into individual nugs. & I know you guys dont like using bags due to trich loss.


Someone will correct me if I'm wrong here, but I read in another thread on these boards, I believe (I'm thinking Puffin said it at one point, but I can't be certain; let's hope he agrees ;p), that you can put the buds in a brown paper bag again for 12 hrs to a day. It'll help pull some more moisture out of the buds. Are your stems still pliable or do they snap when you try to bend them?


-nasty


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 1, 2011)

they _almost_ break


----------



## getnasty (Nov 2, 2011)

Have you split any of the buds to check the insides? Shouldn't be much moisture on the buds if the stems are almost breaking, I don't think, from what I've read.



-nasty


----------



## Growdude (Nov 2, 2011)

Just leave the jar open longer, each time the bud will draw more moisture from the inside of the bud.

So each time I open the jars the buds feel re moistened, then I leave them open till the outside feels dry then reseal and repeat.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd have to look around to be certain, Driftings, but I am willing to bet you can get a hygrometer (I believe is the name of the device) for much much cheaper...will look around.

I don't have one either, I go by feel alone. I've not had many problems at all and never (knock on wood) had bud rot, mold or whatever.

If too wet after jarring...and I mean really too wet...you could place the buds on a rack or plate or cookie sheet and let dry a few hours, turning every now and again. Other than that, I do as Growdude says and just leave the jar open longer. I'm not a big fan of the brown bag, afraid you could lose some of the prized frost in there.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 2, 2011)

Remember, the more you move the buds the more frost you're dropping off them...


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, just go on Amazon, and search hygrometers. I got 6 off there. They were like $6 each shipped. Only problem with the ones I got is that it didn't give the size, and though it looked small, was too big to fit in the ball jars. So now I bought some of the "fancy" tupperware with the air tight seal and have them in that with the hygrometers. Once I lock where I want them, i plan to put it all back into the mason jars.


----------

